# Wyndham Indio



## rebels (Oct 22, 2013)

I just booked four week nights at the Wyndham Indio in mid-March (one bedroom). This is add on to a RCI week in Carlsbad.
It looks like this is a WorldMark resort that Wyndham has units.  Trip Advisor makes it sound like the Wyndham units have just been updated?
Any suggestions on building and floor.  
Also any recommendations on restaurants and local attractions.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 22, 2013)

We love the Living Desert - a combo botanical garden and desert wildlife zoo.

A stop at Shield's Date Garden for a Date Shake is also a "must do!" on our list.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 22, 2013)

rebel94 said:


> I just booked four week nights at the Wyndham Indio in mid-March (one bedroom). This is add on to a RCI week in Carlsbad.
> It looks like this is a WorldMark resort that Wyndham has units. Trip Advisor makes it sound like the Wyndham units have just been updated?
> Any suggestions on building and floor.
> Also any recommendations on restaurants and local attractions.


 
this is a WorldMark resort that Wyndham has STOLE units


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 22, 2013)

Well stole is not quite right. There was a lawsuit and the settlement was that Wyndham removed units from certain WM's. Indio was one of the effected resorts.

March should be perfect in Indio. If you haven't been before the tram to 7000 ft on Mt San 
Jacinto is worth doing. As us walking around downtown Palm Springs. Also Joshua tree national park.

Ian


----------



## GregT (Oct 23, 2013)

We like this property and stay there when we can't trade cheaply into Marriott Shadow Ridge.  The only rap on it is that can be windy, and they don't let us throw a football in the pool (we like to do that).

Also they don't let younger kids use the hot tub.

But it is a nice property, good pool, and Palm Springs is close enough that you can get access to all the good things there!

Enjoy your stay, it will be great in March.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 23, 2013)

GregT said:


> and they don't let us throw a football in the pool (we like to do that).
> 
> Also they don't let younger kids use the hot tub.


 

Wyndham is not known for enforcing rules, it's about time


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 23, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> Well stole is not quite right. There was a lawsuit and the settlement was that Wyndham removed units from certain WM's. Indio was one of the effected resorts.


 

And the Native Americans were fairly compensated for their lands too . . . . .


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 23, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> this is a WorldMark resort that Wyndham has STOLE units





PassionForTravel said:


> Well stole is not quite right. There was a lawsuit and the settlement was that Wyndham removed units from certain WM's. Indio was one of the effected resorts.



Right, the units were not stolen, they were transferred as part of the lawsuit settlement.  Some people are just never happy with Wyndham and their relationship with WorldMark.  First they complain about underutilized resorts and resorts in non-traditional WorldMark locations.  Then when some of the units that they weren't using anyway are removed they complain that they don't have the units any more.  It gets old and tiresome to hear all of the whining over and over.


----------



## presley (Oct 23, 2013)

Isn't this a pretty far drive from all the local attractions?  I keep looking at it as primarily a destination resort because I don't want to drive for 30 + minutes whenever I go anywhere.  I normally visit the Living Desert, PS Tram, Joshua Tree.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 23, 2013)

It's actually quite close to Joshua Tree if you go in the south entrance. 

For the others it's further than something in Palm Desert. But we don't mind the drive. We usually end up in downtown Palm Springs at least one evening.

We usually go out there for less than a week which limits our choices. The WM in Palm Springs is so much smaller that its usually booked up, but we are staying there in January so we will be able to walk to downtown Palm Springs.

Ian


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 23, 2013)

rebel94 said:


> I just booked four week nights at the Wyndham Indio in mid-March (one bedroom). This is add on to a RCI week in Carlsbad.
> It looks like this is a WorldMark resort that Wyndham has units.  Trip Advisor makes it sound like the Wyndham units have just been updated?
> Any suggestions on building and floor.
> Also any recommendations on restaurants and local attractions.



rebel94...we just got back from our SoCal trip last night.  We spent last week at Wyndham Indio.  We had a 2 bedroom unit in one of the Wyndham buildings on this former Worldmark resort.  Let me sum up our experience for you.  The grounds and facilities are terrific and meticulously maintained...but we weren't entirely happy with our unit.  We had asked for one of the renovated Wyndham units.  Our unit had newer appliances, but the furnishings were showing their age.  The unit was properly stocked and clean excepting the master bathroom...long black hair in the sink and on the floor.  Had the impression, one of the cleaners brushed out her hair after cleaning the unit. Complained to the front desk who were profusely apologetic and showed us another unit, but it was identical and we decided it wasn't worth the switch after having unpacked and filling the fridge with provisions for a few days.  The two bedroom units are long rectangular shaped and oddly configured.  It is too a large extent, how your home property stacks up and while the grounds were top notch, the quality of the unit was below what we traded. 
The pools, basketball court, tennis courts and grounds are beautifully maintained and we thoroughly enjoyed our time there.  While the unit was a disappointment, the staff and management were very obliging and in all we enjoyed our time there and our outings in the valley. 
The resort is at the furthest northern reaches of Indio.  You certainly need a car and while there are some restaurant options in Indio, our three restaurant outings were in Palm Springs, Indian Wells and La Quinta.  Lots to do and see in the valley.  We had planned to take a day to hike in Joshua Tree NP, but it was only partially opening Friday past, our last day at the resort.  We found other hiking trails for a couple of short outings while there....it was mid 90's in the desert and we found outings of an hour and a half to 2 hrs on trails in the heat, long enough just in running shoes. 
Have fun!


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 23, 2013)

Ironwood said:


> rebel94...we just got back from our SoCal trip last night.  We spent last week at Wyndham Indio.  We had a 2 bedroom unit in one of the Wyndham buildings on this former Worldmark resort.  Let me sum up our experience for you.  The grounds and facilities are terrific and meticulously maintained...but we weren't entirely happy with our unit.  We had asked for one of the renovated Wyndham units.  Our unit had newer appliances, but the furnishings were showing their age.  The unit was properly stocked and clean excepting the master bathroom...long black hair in the sink and on the floor.  Had the impression, one of the cleaners brushed out her hair after cleaning the unit. Complained to the front desk who were profusely apologetic and showed us another unit, but it was identical and we decided it wasn't worth the switch after having unpacked and filling the fridge with provisions for a few days.  The two bedroom units are long rectangular shaped and oddly configured.  It is too a large extent, how your home property stacks up and while the grounds were top notch, the quality of the unit was below what we traded.
> The pools, basketball court, tennis courts and grounds are beautifully maintained and we thoroughly enjoyed our time there.  While the unit was a disappointment, the staff and management were very obliging and in all we enjoyed our time there and our outings in the valley.
> The resort is at the furthest northern reaches of Indio.  You certainly need a car and while there are some restaurant options in Indio, our three restaurant outings were in Palm Springs, Indian Wells and La Quinta.  Lots to do and see in the valley.  We had planned to take a day to hike in Joshua Tree NP, but it was only partially opening Friday past, our last day at the resort.  We found other hiking trails for a couple of short outings while there....it was mid 90's in the desert and we found outings of an hour and a half to 2 hrs on trails in the heat, long enough just in running shoes.
> One final word....the grounds are teeming with ducks, rabbits and roadrunners.  Cute to watch, but watch out for the duck poop around the pools.  Maintenance does their best to keep everything clean, but it's a running battle with the ducks!
> Have fun!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 23, 2013)

To the ops original question. I just checked in an hour ago. I asked some of the same questions.

Wyndham got buildings 6,7 and 8. The buildings are in a circle around the pools and Lazy River. (but no waterslides) and all units face inward. The desk clerk says that these are the best buildings as they get the morning sun.. Check the resort map below to decide for yourself which of the three buildings work best for you

The guy at the desk said that the units had been upgraded in these buildings to move the units up to Wyndham's higher standards.  My observation is..."sort of" my unit does have flat screen tvs in the living room and both bedrooms, and the dishes are the standard Wyndham package (I like the big coffee cups) There is no spice packet like Worldmark, but there is popcorn (which I also like) and unlike worldmark, There is shampoo, conditioner, body lotion, bath gel and mouthwash in both bathrooms. The toaster and coffee maker are both Cuisinart, not the cheap stuff I found at 2 Worldmark resorts recently.  The maintenance supervisor I spoke to tells me granite and stainless steel is expected next year. The Wyndham checkins get free internet. Worldmark has to pay (except travelshare owners)

Oh, and no jetted bathtub like at Wyndhams Grand Desert and Bonnet Creek resorts


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 23, 2013)

ronparise said:


> There is no spice packet like Worldmark, but there is popcorn (which I also like)



How about the salt and pepper shakers? Big ones or the little wimpy ones like WorldMark has now.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 23, 2013)

cotraveller said:


> How about the salt and pepper shakers? Big ones or the little wimpy ones like WorldMark has now.



Wyndham uses the little ones at all their resorts I think. including this one


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 24, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Wyndham uses the little ones at all their resorts I think. including this one



Having just left Wyndham Indio building 8 last week, let me add a few more notes.  Yes...little salt and pepper shakers.  Yes....the three Wyndham bldgs. face inward.  The pool at this end of the complex was quieter than the pool/lazy river at the other end.  Sun in morning, and shade late afternoon...perfect!  Kitchen appliances all top quality.  Free (but slow) internet...spice packet and popcorn.  And you can update all kitchen items and towels anytime you need.  Nice big pool towels included.  But furnishings in our 2 bedroom unit and one other we saw needed updating.  Couch was stained from spilled drinks.  All furniture showed nicks and wear and tear.  Just tub/shower enclosures....no soaker tubs or separate showers.  Toggle light switches are a sure sign of older outdated units.
The staff were excellent....as helpful and friendly as we have encountered in 25 years of TSing!
One last suggestion.  I would ask for a unit off ground level unless you have kids that want to be able to run out onto the grass.  Noticed that when sprinklers go off, which is often, half of the ground patios including chairs and table get wet.  Units are non smoking, but you can smoke on balconies.  We had 3 adults all smoking, including cigars next to us the first 3 days, and while there is at least 20 feet between balconies, the smoke still enveloped us at times.  Also saw a couple of adults sneak a few puffs in a corner of the pool area with kids around...thought this was a bit much, but just let it go!
All in all...magnificient grounds and facilities....but units need further updating!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 24, 2013)

more on Indio

Although Im here on Wyndham points, I was scheduled this morning for a Worldmark owner update, which is said to be a group presentation. They wouldnt give me an incentive but said I could attend as a "courtesy update"  However this morning they refused to let me attend beause I just recently purchased. 

I said: "exactly right. I did just recently purchase and was hoping the presentation would help educate me...you know; an owner update."   I finally got them to admit it was what weve known all along...Its a sales meeting

They also said I could attend the Wyndham meeting bit no incentive because I didnt come up in the rotation.....seems my reputation preceeded me.  Last week a sales manager let me know they really do have a "black-ball"  list


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 24, 2013)

ronparise....you've been around TSing as much as anyone on this forum.  What are your frank thoughts of Wyndham Indio?


Oh...sorry!  You're still there, they would monitor this forum, and they know who you are!  Give us an update next week!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 24, 2013)

Ironwood said:


> ronparise....you've been around TSing as much as anyone on this forum.  What are your frank thoughts of Wyndham Indio?
> 
> 
> Oh...sorry!  You're still there, they would monitor this forum, and they know who you are!  Give us an update next week!



I own more than most but I dont get out much.  There are others that can do a much better job comparing one resort to another than I can

I can say: the place doesnt measure up to Wyndhams Grand Desert, National Harbor, Bonnet Creek, Star Island or La Belle Maison. It is better than Worldmarks Kingstown Reef and Rancho Vistoso.

I was surprised to learn that Worldmark doesnt put curtains on the windows. A real failing for someone like me that likes an afternoon nap when on vacation. 

This place reminds me of Vacation Village at Parkway.  Perfectly acceptable, but nothing special


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 24, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I was surprised to learn that Worldmark doesnt put curtains on the windows. A real failing for someone like me that likes an afternoon nap when on vacation.



The WorldMark use of blinds instead of drapes is one of the top complaints among WorldMark owners.  Many travel with a sheet of black plastic as a substitute black out curtain. The best description of the problem I've heard was from an owner who said "I don't need to be part of sunrise when I'm on vacation".

It's not something you can blame on Wyndham either, it was that way long before Wyndham came on the WorldMark scene.  WorldMark is starting to address the issue at some of the resorts with curtains or pull down shades.  But it is a very slow process and I have no idea if they plan to do it throughout the system.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 24, 2013)

Funny that's something I've never noticed, probably because I only have blinds at home. I love having the sun streaming through my window in the morning, even on vacation. The best is when the room doesn't face any other and I can just leave everything wide open.

Ian


----------



## rebels (Oct 24, 2013)

Ron thanks for the info and the map. I count on you to give us the info we need on Wyndham issues.


----------

